# Does it exist: Timer with dimming function



## Ssthisto

Just wondering - for basic incandescent lighting in vivs - is there such a thing as a timer that plugs into the wall that can be set to, for example:

7:00AM - start supplying power to lights, gradually increasing power supplied
8:00AM - Full power from the plug socket is now being supplied to lights

6:00PM - Gradually start reducing power to lights
7:00PM - Lights fully switched off

So that I can have a "sunrise" and "sunset" lighting system ?


----------



## reptiles-ink

Yes there are some designed for marine fish and hydroponics.
Not cheap though.


----------



## jimmydale

The kind of gear you need is quite specialised but you can buy it. Dartfrog do a few packages allowing you a gradual sunrise and sunset. For the most part these only work with PL lamps, not the usual T8s and compacts that reptile keepers tend to favour. 
Check here: Lighting Price List
Most keepers don't bother, they just have an on off timer and this is fine for most CB stock. The main application of a day/night dimmer is to acclimate sensitive wild caught species.


----------



## Ssthisto

I actually want the "sunrise/sunset" dimming to see if that helps prolong the life of my bulbs - since some of them seem to go "ping" on being switched on in the morning.


----------



## jimmydale

Hold the phone - have a look at this one. A new contender from ExoTerra. I imagine this will be pretry popular. 

Exo Terra : Light Cycle Unit / Electronic Dimming Terrarium Lamp Controller


----------



## jimmydale

PS I'm not sure if a dimmable ballast will do anything for the life of your bulbs. Assuming everything is set up correctly you should be replacing them (due to depleted UV output) long before they ping. Perhaps you are running them on a starter that is rated for a higher wattage tube than you are actually using?


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

I did not even know there was such a thing:gasp:
thanks for the thread ssthisto.

I want one or two of these.


----------



## jimmydale

Seems the UK version is not available yet. Hopefully it's something they're working on...


----------



## Ssthisto

jimmydale said:


> PS I'm not sure if a dimmable ballast will do anything for the life of your bulbs. Assuming everything is set up correctly you should be replacing them (due to depleted UV output) long before they ping. Perhaps you are running them on a starter that is rated for a higher wattage tube than you are actually using?


I'm not referring to UV tubes at all - I could have sworn I specified "incandescent bulbs" in the original post


----------



## jimmydale

Oops. Yeah, I'm not really a details guy. For incandescents you'd need some kind of rheostat that turns itself up gradually. I bet the guys in Maplin could give you some pointers on wiring one up yourself. Sorry about all the other info you didn't ask about!


----------

